# Cracked Screen - Insurance Replacement ?



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

So the other day I noticed I had a scratch on my screen. This scratch turned out to be a full-on crack across the entire screen. Not 100% sure how I did it. Anyway, thank God for insurance, for $99 I have a brand new phone en route. If not for the insurance, I would be S.O.L. for the next 2 years with a broken screen seeing as the manufacturers warranty does NOT cover physical damage. Either way, the phone is getting sent back to Asurion (the insurance service through Verizon). Is it good practice to return the phone back to bone stock? (unroot, relock bootloader) or is it not necessary seeing as it's going to Asurion.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

yes. i dont think it matters if its asurion or verizon who is giving a replacement. rooting voids warranty. as you probably know, though, locking and unrooting is very easy and fast.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Halo said:


> Is it good practice to return the phone back to bone stock? (unroot, relock bootloader) or is it not necessary seeing as it's going to Asurion.


Yes, make sure you wipe everything and return it to bone stock before sending it in..


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Right on, thanks for the replies gents.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

no problem bud


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I found something very, very cool today. I received my replacement phone today and it was brand spanking new. It was not a refurbished phone. Also came with the whole kit in the white box. (Battery, SIM card, USB cable w/ wall charger, headphones,) According to the instructions, all I have to send back is my broken phone WITHOUT the battery. So now I have a spare battery.

Now, here's the cool part. Just as an experiment, I took the old SIM card from my phone with the cracked screen and put it into the new phone (I unlocked bootloader, rooted, flashed AOKP and got all my apps setup before hand) and the phone worked just fine! No need to activate the new SIM card. So now I have a spare SIM card. And to top it all off, after I went into Google Wallet, it gave me a new card with $10. Today was a good day.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

damn man... Oops! Dropped my phone : /


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

Does assurion cover lost phones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

shanimal92 said:


> damn man... Oops! Dropped my phone : /


lmao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Spydersilk said:


> Does assurion cover lost phones
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 yes they do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Spydersilk said:


> yes they do.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Whoops! Looks like we just "lost" one...


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm not sure how it works with a lost phone. I have 15 days to send my broken one back in the prepaid envelope they provided or they can charge me up to $500.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

with a "lost" phone you can keep your old device....

but don't think about re-selling it or anything bc the ESN (electronic serial number) will be flagged as a "bad" ESN.


----------

